# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Poliepen in de galblaas

## poliepje

bij aanhoudende buikklachten werd er een echo gemaakt..daarop was te zien dat mijn galblaaswand verdikt was en dat er poliepen zichtbaar waren..nu werd er echter gezegt dat dat geenklachten kon geven,maar ondertussen loop ik nog steeds met klachten..Ik heb zelfs een alvleesklierontsteking gehad...
heeft iemand ervaring met poliepen in galblaas

----------


## crapels

[QUOTE=poliepje]bij aanhoudende buikklachten werd er een echo gemaakt..daarop was te zien dat mijn galblaaswand verdikt was en dat er poliepen zichtbaar waren..nu werd er echter gezegt dat dat geenklachten kon geven,maar ondertussen loop ik nog steeds met klachten..Ik heb zelfs een alvleesklierontsteking gehad...
he
eft iemand ervaring met poliepen in galblaas[/QUOTE
hoi met jose ik ben vanmidag in het ziekhuis geweest voor nier foto
hebben ze tevens een gal ploliepjes geconsateert maar ik heb geen last er van.
moet het dan toch weg ik weet het niet heb jij ervaring.groetjes jose

----------


## Viooltje

Hallo poliepje 

Ik heb ook poliepen op de galblaas.De verschijnselen bij mij zijn een benauwd en opgeblazen gevoel op mijn maag en soms misselijk
Heb een echo gehad en maagonderzoek.De maag mankeerde niks aan 
Ben bij de interniste geweest en die zei dat ze niet eerder opereerden als die poleien 1 cm waren.Ga vanmiddag naar de chirurg.Horen wat die er van zegt 
Kan toch niet altijd beroerd wezen ?

Groetjes Viooltje

----------

